# Mantis Shrimp



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

So Ive been doing a lot of research lately on these guys. I saw a video on youtube and I pretty much said "I want one!!" considering I just moved and no longer have fish in my aquarium I can now start over new. I really like the peacocks because of their vibrant colors and aggressive nature. I read they get 7'' and can break the glass. I have a 29G with no room or money to upgrade. I personally think its to small. The last thing I need is to come home to a broken aquarium, dead shrimp and severe water damage. I live on the second floor.. so that's a no no. What would you guys suggest?


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Anything? Plenty of views no posts.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry it took so long for some one to get back to your post. There are not many hobbyist here that would know how to keep a mantis shrimp. A 29 gal. tank is big enough but it's thin glass. A mantis shrimp has the fastest strike in the animal kingdom. It's not that they set out to break the glass but throw a snail shell in its tank. While striking that shell it's able to go right through to the glass, that would be bad news and that's what happens most of the time. Without trying they can cut your hand down to the bone. I say this to say I wouldn't do it unless you put it in a acrylic tank.


----------

